# upgrading a ND model D to roller bearings



## younggun'85 (Feb 15, 2014)

I notice a lot of the new whizzer parts have roller bearing rather than ball bearing. Would there be an advantage to machining a hub to take roller bearings. 

I am thinking of using my 5 or 6 dull hub shells to make a batch of heavy duty hubs and then having them rechromed.

I just want to note that I am planning to use an '08 WSE engine which has been known to regularly reach speeds of 60mph.
It was removed from an Ambassador with disk brakes.


----------



## bike (Feb 15, 2014)

*tiny rollers and Has anyone had bearing failure*

how will you machine the needed faces- these are made for ball bearings and I doubt there is enough hard material to machine to a profile for a roller bearing- from an engineering point I doubt this can be done- prove me wrong and it will be very interesting.

I do not remember any coaster hub incidents where a maintained hub has failed- my concern would be more of the axle diameter and esp for a front and esp esp for a front brake- 60 mph on a bicycle is asking for disaster.  On the otherhand I understand harley 45" wl uses a 3/8 front axle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2014)

How about machining the hub out somehow for sealed(cartridge) bearings? Maybe trying it out on a front hub first might be easier?


----------



## bike (Feb 15, 2014)

*again*



fordmike65 said:


> How about machining the hub out somehow for sealed(cartridge) bearings? Maybe trying it out on a front hub first might be easier?




clearance clarence- those are pretty big considering the area in question


----------



## younggun'85 (Feb 15, 2014)

Skyway's are using sealed bearings.
http://www.planetbmx.com/shop/index.php?_a=product&product_id=613


----------

